# VIP722 software L812



## GTMAN (Apr 18, 2013)

Moves that are downloaded for viewing later are gone over night


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Need way more info here... What kind of downloaded movies? On Demand? Are they 24-hour rentals? Did you start watching them before giving up for the night?


----------



## GTMAN (Apr 18, 2013)

They where on demand moves that you get to save for 30 days,it was working until the software L812 happened
We did watch some of them and could finish the next day


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you sure they were 30-days period? OR 30-days unwatched, 24-hours once started? A lot of On Demand movies are 30-days until you first start watching them and then only 24-hours after playback first initiated. Still might not be your problem if you are only talking 12 hours between viewing attempts, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## GTMAN (Apr 18, 2013)

The moves are in Dish Cinema My Renals for 30 days


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Is the problem consistent (every night you lose all downloaded programming) or id it happen once?


----------



## GTMAN (Apr 18, 2013)

All Dish Cinema every night


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you losing anything else? Any regular DVR recordings from SAT or OTA channels?

IF we don't come up with another idea, hard-drive pending failure becomes a likely suspect.


----------



## GTMAN (Apr 18, 2013)

No regular DVR is ok OTA IS ok,just the MY CINEMA moves


----------



## gschroed (May 8, 2005)

GTMAN said:


> Moves that are downloaded for viewing later are gone over night


Just notices this with movies downloaded from Blockbuster at Home. Last night we downloaded a movie and planned to watch it this evening. When we tried, it was gone. It was supposed to be available for 30 days.

I recall that a similar thing was happening several years ago. A firmware upgrade corrected the problem. Looks like the old bug has returned.


----------



## GTMAN (Apr 18, 2013)

Look' like bad coad in L812 rather than a failing hard drive 
You post helps ,now dish knows it's not just me


----------



## gschroed (May 8, 2005)

gschroed said:


> Just notices this with movies downloaded from Blockbuster at Home. Last night we downloaded a movie and planned to watch it this evening. When we tried, it was gone. It was supposed to be available for 30 days.
> 
> I recall that a similar thing was happening several years ago. A firmware upgrade corrected the problem. Looks like the old bug has returned.


Well, this is getting really strange! Today we were going to download the same movie that had disappeared, and there it was in the list it was missing from yesterday. Since the time left to watch had decreased by about a day, it must not have been deleted from the hard drive, but just failed to appear in the list.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe that's the glitch... it disappears from the GUI but still is there... at least you have a workaround until they fix it, though, if you can remember what movies you had you might be able to do the same trick to "recover" others.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi GTMAN~ Unfortunately this is a known issue. A fix is being scheduled but there is no date at this time.


----------



## GTMAN (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank You glad to know fix is in the works
No longer a mystery


----------



## GTMAN (Apr 18, 2013)

The problem is worse 
You lose the movies over night but do not get the hard drive space back I now have less than half of the hard drive that is useable
This is very bad I've been with Dish from there startup 1995 
I don't want to dump Dish but with no fix in the works there seams to be no choise


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

How is this topic "answered" by the above? Seems weird to mark that as "solved".


----------



## GTMAN (Apr 18, 2013)

Its not solved it's not solved
It's a brush off


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please do not mark a post as the solution unless that post contains the solution to the problem.


----------

